# Ludwigia repens not doing so well



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

I re-did my tank to replace the regular gravel with eco-complete, since I did that (about 3 and a half weeks ago), the ludwigia repens seems to be suffering alot and no signs of bouncing back. Any experience with this plant doing this? does it take longer for it to come back properly? 

Thanks


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you dose any ferts/root tabs/CO2 and do you have any snails?


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

its a medium light (Current USA LED+) no Co2 tank. I have 3 Nerites in there. I havnt done root tabs since I put Eco complete in there. Kinda thought its no longer needed. I dont does any liquid fertz.
All the other plants are doing awesome, its just this one.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

It looks like it is melting. When you got it, it was probably emerse growth. I had it a while back and it did great. But i just got some 2 weeks ago and it melted away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Planted substrate may come with a few minerals to help the root system of the plants but root tabs still contain nitrogen in them which is essential for plant growth so unless you have a soil based tank, it's best to still use root tabs and liquid ferts for healthy plant growth.

Pick off the leaves and stem parts that are melting so that the plant can focus on new leaves and regrow properly.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have some of:
http://www.amazon.com/Florin-gro-Ni...UTF8&qid=1406740016&sr=1-17&keywords=nitrogen
would this be good enough? or should i get Flourish instead?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sure! Just follow the directions and try not to overdose ^_^


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

That's Ludwigia red, not Ludwigia repens.

So therefore since it's a completely new species, you should know that this variant in catered to more medium-tech. The new growth lacks color and is brittle because you are lacking in all 3 departments of this plant's requirements: fertz, co2, and carbon.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

hmm, i bought it as Ludwigia Repens "Rubin"

from this link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151303915476?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I didnt think any Ludwigia plants really had to have Co2. I am definitely going to add a couple root tabs to the eco complete and start dosing ferts.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

If that's really Rubin, then the deficiencies are much worse than I thought. The leaves should look full and wide. The no co2 thing is a lie. Try growing Ludwigia pantanal without co2, and all I'll say is, "Good luck."


----------

